# Why I love Africa so much !



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Being an East African asian in Britain sometimes makes me miss bits of Africa...! Enjoy Â ;D

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa1_2.jpg

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa2_2.jpg

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa3_2.jpg

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa4_2.jpg

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa5_2.jpg

http://www.malde.com/makonde/africa6_2.jpg

Hehehe... it's all so logical Â ;D ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 500 employees and has the following statistics: 
29 have been accused of spousal abuse 
7 have been arrested for fraud 
19 have been accused of writing bad cheques 
117 have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses 
3 have done time for assault 
71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit 
14 have been arrested on drug-related charges 
8 have been arrested for shoplifting 
21 are currently defendants in lawsuits 
84 have been arrested for drunk driving in the last year

Can you guess which organization this is?

Give up yet?

It's the 535 members of the SOUTH AFRICAN PARLIAMENT - 
The same group of Idiots that crank out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us in line.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Yikes Shao !

Come to think of it... I REALLY like it here, home in the UK 

Things that bad in SA huh?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Well at least in SA they are allowed to produce statistics - dont get me started on Zimbabwe.........


----------

